# Key West - Feb 14-19



## Moochf18 (Jan 1, 2014)

Looking for 2BR/2BA minimum for Key West. Check in Feb 14th, check out on the 19th. Thanks!


----------



## herillc (Jan 1, 2014)

It is a Presidents day week which is a peak season in key west.
I would not expect too much from LMR, would also check redweek.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 1, 2014)

Right now my President's B-Day reservations are following the Christmas and NYE booking action. 

I filled everything I could get my hands on for those holidays - pull my ads - reduced none of prices - extended several bookings for extra nights and weeks.

Good luck .... it is going to start snowing in New York City and the total Northeastern US for 4-8 inches tomorrow ... inquiries and bookings will certainly increase even more ... and more rapidly...


----------



## Moochf18 (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks. Wishful thinking. I have other reservations. Was hoping something better would turn up.


----------

